# Greta is coming to Bristol ....



## wiskey (Feb 27, 2020)

... and it's going to be utter chaos! 

So far I've seen headlines on the Beeb, Evening Post and links all over FB about coaches bringing 1000 children for the march, the lack of stewards, the predicted traffic chaos, the fact that there won't be any toilets and all sorts of other negative things. The council has put out statements, the stewarding organisation has asked for help and worst bus are saying it's all going to go to shit. 

However one local primary school is taking both it's y2 classes, our MAT have unofficially said that although kids who are off will be marked as absent nothing will be done about it and amongst my friends there's a bigger proportion saying they are going than I would have expected. 

Anyway she's speaking at 11am followed by a shuffle round town and then she's off to see herself on the tobacco factory in the afternoon.



Anyone from here going?


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Feb 27, 2020)

I'm making my 'GO AWAY GRETA!' sign tonight.


----------



## xenon (Feb 27, 2020)

I am definitely not going. But I have enjoyed all the bitter mouth breathing dullards on Facebook losing their shit and repeating the same fuckwitted, she’s a puppet, go back to school, comments.


----------



## kropotkin (Feb 27, 2020)

My kids are going


----------



## Detroit City (Feb 27, 2020)

i_hate_beckham said:


> I'm making my 'GO AWAY GRETA!' sign tonight.


she is sort of irritating isn't she?


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Feb 27, 2020)

Detroit City said:


> she is sort of irritating isn't she?



Yes and causes more pollution wherever she goes.


----------



## big eejit (Feb 27, 2020)

The anger she provokes is incredible. It would destroy the Bristol Post "Bloody Cyclists!" anger-ometer. 

Was talking about it with my son today. His theory is it's basically people who've done fuck all with their lives venting their frustration at this uppity young woman. Which seems about right from the stuff I've read on Facebook etc.


----------



## wiskey (Feb 27, 2020)

Pissing off the gammon was my main motivation for going tbh


----------



## kalidarkone (Feb 28, 2020)

I think Greta is great. But no didn't go. Traffic heading out of Bristol is mental.


----------



## chilango (Feb 28, 2020)

Some of my family went  their first protest


----------



## girasol (Feb 28, 2020)

Greta is an anagram for great, and, yeah she is that, and she has my respect and admiration. Most people go through life consuming unquestioningly and hating the wrong people, she's a breath of fresh air.

The sort of contempt and hatred she elicited from Trump just crystallises the sort of people who don't like her


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Feb 28, 2020)

Well, that's College Green fucked for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Riklet (Feb 28, 2020)

i_hate_beckham said:


> Well, that's College Green fucked for the foreseeable future.



Jesus christ get a fucking life you sound like some kind of BBC Facebook troll or Daily Mail comments moron. It's a patch of grass you nitwit, will have grown back by March. What else pissed you off.. the sight of someone drinking a Starbucks coffee there? Greta 'causes more pollution' where ever she goes'? Fuck off!

I didnt go cos of rain and things to do but good on those that did. Christ couldnt believe the amount of negative whinging and horrible shit being said about the girl personally - a real shame.


----------



## Chilli.s (Feb 28, 2020)

i_hate_beckham said:


> Well, that's College Green fucked for the foreseeable future.


Moet Island.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Feb 28, 2020)

Riklet said:


> I didnt go cos of rain and things to do.



Literally a fairweather activist.


----------



## big eejit (Feb 29, 2020)

Greta Thunberg is Litmus paper for gammon. 

Mention her name and see what shade of pink they turn. 

Scale goes from 'eye-bulging puce' to 'vaguely condescending Sainsbury's processed ham pink'.


----------



## BristolEcho (Feb 29, 2020)

Had to just wade into my first social media debate after a cousin called her a "jumped up, egotistical excuse for womankind" 

She is 45. I don't get it.


----------



## Marty1 (Feb 29, 2020)

girasol said:


> Greta is an anagram for great, and, yeah she is that, and she has my respect and admiration. Most people go through life consuming unquestioningly and hating the wrong people, she's a breath of fresh air.
> 
> The sort of contempt and hatred she elicited from Trump just crystallises the sort of people who don't like her



Oh yeah, there’s so much to learn from a 17yr old kid repeating our world is on fire.

Does the sort of blind adulation she elicits from her followers crystallise the sort of people who like her?


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Feb 29, 2020)

BristolEcho said:


> Had to just wade into my first social media debate after a cousin called her a "jumped up, egotistical excuse for womankind"
> 
> She is 45. I don't get it.



Mrs i_h_b says she is "a misguided but active puppet".


----------



## wiskey (Feb 29, 2020)

We went, first demo for two of the W's. 

It was completely worth going because weebles (6) was so amazed that the person everyone had come to see was a small girl in a raincoat


----------



## wiskey (Feb 29, 2020)

i_hate_beckham said:


> Well, that's College Green fucked for the foreseeable future.


Were you planning to do something on College Green? Have a picnic maybe?


----------



## weltweit (Feb 29, 2020)

Good on the people that went, shame it didn't get even more publicity in the media, and good on Greta .. someone has to front up the protest and I think she is doing well. We could go with a British Greta though as she can't be everywhere at the same time.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Feb 29, 2020)

There's a German anti-Greta

Wattba


----------



## a_chap (Feb 29, 2020)

big eejit said:


> Greta Thunberg is Litmus paper for gammon.
> 
> Mention her name and see what shade of pink they turn.
> 
> Scale goes from 'eye-bulging puce' to 'vaguely condescending Sainsbury's processed ham pink'.



Hurrah!

Despite me being a fat, balding, middle-aged white Englishman you have now proven that I'm not a Gammon.

I respect and admire her. I think she's one of the few people who genuinely "get" man-made climate change.

[changes U75 custom title to "Officially not a  gammon"  ]


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Feb 29, 2020)

wiskey said:


> Were you planning to do something on College Green? Have a picnic maybe?



Yes. We can have one together, are you free next week?


----------



## weepiper (Feb 29, 2020)

The abuse and threats made to Greta Thunberg by people from Bristol
					

By grown men, many who appear to have children of their own



					www.bristolpost.co.uk


----------



## xenon (Feb 29, 2020)

i_hate_beckham said:


> Mrs i_h_b says she is "a misguided but active puppet".



Pupppet, of course. That line again. Only ironically it seems to be parroted quite a lot.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Feb 29, 2020)

xenon said:


> Pupppet, of course. That line again. Only ironically it seems to be parroted quite a lot.


Her visit put 9.3kg of carbon into the atmosphere, if she stayed at home it would be 0kg and College Green would be covered in CO2 reducing grass.


----------



## BristolEcho (Feb 29, 2020)

i_hate_beckham said:


> Her visit put 9.3kg of carbon into the atmosphere, if she stayed at home it would be *0kg* and College Green would be covered in CO2 reducing grass.



Depends what she did at home I guess.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Feb 29, 2020)

BristolEcho said:


> Depends what she did at home I guess.



Not fucked up College Green is my guess.


----------



## Ax^ (Feb 29, 2020)

Getting angry at 17 year  old girl who wants to save the planet


no sorry you've lost me we got bigger fucking problems atm


----------



## BristolEcho (Feb 29, 2020)

i_hate_beckham said:


> Not fucked up College Green is my guess.



I don't think you really give a shit about college green.


----------



## xenon (Feb 29, 2020)

i_hate_beckham said:


> Her visit put 9.3kg of carbon into the atmosphere, if she stayed at home it would be 0kg and College Green would be covered in CO2 reducing grass.



If all the whiners and bitter no marks stopped bitching, that would save even more Co2. Grass tends to get muddy when it's walked on in the rain. It will grow back.


----------



## xenon (Feb 29, 2020)

There's some right corkers on FB today. Some really hate young people don't they. Comments about we didn't use plastic xyz in my day, walked to school, - children who are worried about the environment are hipocrits because they all get driven to school in 4 by 4's, have Xboxs and iPhones and wouldn't protest on a Sunday.

We've all got our issues. I'm not always Mr Sunshine happy clappy,   But how do these people become so petty, ignorant and weedly.


----------



## fucthest8 (Feb 29, 2020)

i_hate_beckham said:


> Literally a fairweather activist.



Good to know that my initial assessment of you as a massive cunt all those years ago was spot on.


----------



## editor (Feb 29, 2020)

weepiper said:


> The abuse and threats made to Greta Thunberg by people from Bristol
> 
> 
> By grown men, many who appear to have children of their own
> ...


Good job by the paper, that. Show the cunts up!


----------



## D'wards (Feb 29, 2020)

My little cousin is autistic and the energy I see she puts into climate change is the same he puts into dinosaurs.
It's sad for her that she has this condition but it totally drives her campaigning I'm sure.

She really needs to fire into china and India though if she wants to make a difference. The UKs co2 emissions are minuscule compared to those two, and they are only rising in those countries.

America is pretty bad but they are dropping and she has done her bit out there.

She suffered with various mental health issues before the school strike thing gave her a purpose, and if/when the bubble bursts for her I hope she doesn't have a relapse. 

I work in an office full of middle aged women of different races and they are all pretty down on her. I cannot understand it - all she wants to do is save the world for us all, man. 
I think people just don't like being hectored


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Mar 1, 2020)

fucthest8 said:


> Good to know that my initial assessment of you as a massive cunt all those years ago was spot on.



It's good to be back.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Mar 1, 2020)

BristolEcho said:


> I don't think you really give a shit about college green.


I'm not in Skins so I don't feel the need to hang out there, doesn't mean I don't like it.


----------



## BristolEcho (Mar 1, 2020)

i_hate_beckham said:


> I'm not in Skins so I don't feel the need to hang out there, doesn't mean I don't like it.



Do you actually like it though? Really?   If it was made muddy by a rave would you care?


----------



## Supine (Mar 1, 2020)

I see there is a fundraiser to raise thousands of pounds to repair the green. Surely it's made of grass so will just grow back by itself. 

Good on the youth for standing up and doing something. They get my support


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Mar 1, 2020)

BristolEcho said:


> Do you actually like it though? Really?   If it was made muddy by a rave would you care?



Depends on if I went. My activities are perfectly acceptable... to me anyway.


----------



## xenon (Mar 2, 2020)

weepiper said:


> The abuse and threats made to Greta Thunberg by people from Bristol
> 
> 
> By grown men, many who appear to have children of their own
> ...



LBC's James O'Brien is talking about this now FWIW.


----------



## wiskey (Mar 2, 2020)




----------

